# I chipped my King Whetstone!!!



## Ilikesharpthings (Jun 5, 2015)

I am new to knife sharpening and I was trying to sharpen up my Japanese kitchen knife and managed to put a decent chip off of the side of the whetstone. How do I repair my stone? Should I get a Flattener? Which one is worth buying? Thanks!!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 5, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the chip, but you shouldn't be sharpening if you don't have a way to flatten a stone. Depending on your budget and location there are multiple good options.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 5, 2015)

A pic of the stone with the chip would help.

As mentioned, there are many ways to flatten a stone; which one you choose depends on your budget and how convenient you need the method to be. Most agree that the most convenient method is an Atoma 140 diamond plate, but it is a major outlay of over $100. Next is the DMT XXC diamond plate, which is around $60-70. There are several stone flatteners that sell for less than that, but few people sing their praises. Then there is drywall screen or wet/dry sandpaper on a flat surface like a ceramic tile or scrap of granite countertop. Low initial cost, but in the long run you will spend more on sandpaper than if you bought an Atoma to begin with. And, if you are looking for a really inexpensive method, a concrete block or a sidewalk can be used, just make sure it's clean.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 5, 2015)

Beveling your edges makes them less chip prone. Like diamond plates they are flat & stay that way unlike stone fixers. Even the cheaper diamond plates work better. Get a X coarse grit.


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 5, 2015)

Picture of the stone please.


----------



## Ilikesharpthings (Jun 6, 2015)

As requested here are a couple of pics of the stone, I mean I can try to sharpen around the nicks but I don't know if that's worth it.


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 6, 2015)

That's not a problem at all. Most stones end up chipping like that near the edges. If your stone had a crack through it, then that's a problem. 

You can keep sharpening normally or can lap your stone to try and grind it even again. But you will take a few years out of the stone.


----------



## psfred (Jun 6, 2015)

Those should not be an issue.

You should not be using much pressure on a 6000 grit stone anyway, it's just polishing the edge, not really grinding it in spite of the fact that a King 6K makes lots of black swarf.

A couple flattenings will remove those chips, I'd not worry about them. 

Peter


----------



## stevenn21 (Aug 8, 2015)

my norton is chipped it happens its not a pricey stone


----------

